

YouTube Offline - emanuele
http://allthingsd.com/20130918/no-internet-no-problem-youtube-getting-ready-to-let-you-watch-videos-offline-on-your-phone/

======
ibstudios
Hmm... sneaky title me thinks.

~~~
emanuele
sorry, it wasn't meant to be sneaky. I'll avoid in future...

